# Hoplias idenfication



## MartinR (May 25, 2008)

Hi
I´ve got a question.
This is my new hoplias but he´s on the way to me at present.

I´ve bought him as lacerdae.
It´s a wid caught from columbia.
What do you think what kind of hoplias species it is?
Thank you
Martin


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

hoplias malabaricus

jesus people, 2 1/2 years later someone responds


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

hahaha. talk about a slow response. this guy hasnt been active since april 09


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

he was salty about people not IDing his wolf









you don't think that's a curupira?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

looks like a malabaricus to me. its a small picture though


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

But maybe the one he received looks different. New pic of actual fish?


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

OP last seen Apr 05 2009


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

needless to say this topic is null and void


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Super old post but for the sake of accuracy the wolf is a H. curupira, formerly called the Xingu Black.


----------

